# Fetish



## Rufus of the feline order (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi friends,

I need to get real right now. People harass me all the time, because they think furryism is a fetish! It puts me down sometimes. I was wondering, how do you deal with these claims? Maybe share some stories?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2019)

Coming to the realization that for many people, it is. It doesn't matter what some random stranger thinks of you, keep doing what you enjoy; it's not hurting anyone...


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 1, 2019)

I have no fetishes, just pointing that out


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 1, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I have no fetishes, just pointing that out


So I don't think or judge the furry community as solely a fetish
It's a community of people who share some interests on the anthropology of the animal they identify themselves as
This is my opinion


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Coming to the realization that for many people, it is. It doesn't matter what some random stranger thinks of you, keep doing what you enjoy; it's not hurting anyone...


Agreed, unless it starts hurting anybody


----------



## oappo (Nov 1, 2019)

Rufus of the feline order said:


> People harass me all the time, because they think furryism is a fetish!


Is this in real life? Personally, I'd just hide the fact that it's a part of my life. At least until the person gets to know me. I don't think it's worth the trouble trying to be some sort of spokesman for the fandom/hobby whenever you come across someone who takes issue with it. If it's just youtube or something, just ignore and report them to the site moderation. Anyone who runs up to you raising a huff is probably just looking to start something.



Mr. Fox said:


> Coming to the realization that for many people


true. While  anthropomorphized animals themselves is not inherently sexual, sexual interest in furries is definitely a fetish. For some, that's the main appeal.


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 21, 2019)

It all comes down to presentation. I own my own house, have a great job, are on track for med school, etc etc... I consider myself having "won" the game of life. Maybe it's just because I live semi-decently compared to some people, but I genuinely don't care about what people think unless they're getting in my face about it.

And that goes both ways. Like, sorry if this is inappropriate for the forums, but I have a panty fetish so games like Senran Kagura are right up my alley. BUT, I know my friends don't like those games, so I don't ever bring it up around them. It's okay to like something as long as you don't do something supremely cringeworthy like that dude who had a "coming out" party where he commissioned anal vore art of everyone in his family. Oof.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 24, 2019)

But why is this in the TV, video and film section?


----------

